# Computer fährt immer runter



## RalfHeinz (27. November 2004)

Hallo Leute

Ich bin bei nem Kumpel und versuche ihm zu helfen, da sein Rechner sich nach ca. 2,5 Stunden immer selbst runter fährt und direkt wieder hoch fährt... habe aber auch keine Idee warum. Hatte schonmal jemand ddas Problem oder weiss was man da machen kann?


----------



## liquidbeats (27. November 2004)

Das kann gut an der CPU Temperatur liegen.
hatte ich auch einmal, wenn die CPU aus irgendeinem Grund zu Warm wird schaltet sich der Rechner aus, bzw. sollte dies stattdessen ist er bei mir auch erneut hochgefahren.

Er sollte also mal seinen Lüfter Überprüfen Ggf. diesen vom Staubbefreien.

Oder aber womit mein Server einmal zu Kämpfen hatte, das Netzteil.
wenn er ein System betreibt welches 300 Watt benötigt er aber nur ein 200 watt Netzteil hat, kann dies zu Komplikationen kommen womit sich Divere Fehler bemerkbar machen wie z.B. dein Beschriebens.


es kann aber auch am RAM Liegen.
wenn ein CHIP an einem Speicher-Riegel eine macke hat so kann dies auch ein grund sein weshalb sich das System so verhält.



edit ...
nochwas ... es kann auch eine zerschoßene Festplatte dran schuld sein.
Cluster Blöcke im Eimer  oder Platine hatn Schaden, gibt halt viele ursachen dafür wie du sicherlich siehst.

Komponenten tausch würde ich versuchen und jedesmal Testen.
Irgendwann kann man den Fehler eingrenzen und diesen  sogar Lokalisieren und Beseitigen.

Gruß


----------



## RalfHeinz (27. November 2004)

Ok. Mache ich. Halte euch dann auf dem laufenden und Danke


----------

